# What chord this be? A-E-B-D



## HumanFuseBen (May 27, 2010)

Just wondering... i'm playing open A, 2nd D, 4th G, and 3rd B. I was thinking it would be Asus2/sus4, right?


----------



## FYP666 (May 27, 2010)

I'd say it's Asusadd9.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (May 27, 2010)

Depends on the context, really. Could be what you mentioned, or an Em7sus4 or a Bm7add13? But I'd say the most likely choice is D6/9.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (May 28, 2010)

Two points to consider:

1. Not everything is a chord tone.
2. Not every chord is functional.

Maybe three:

3. Not every chord is what it appears to be.

That being said, what is the context? That will tell us a lot more than four notes that can be arranged in superfluously numerous permutations.


----------



## 777 (May 28, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> Two points to consider:
> 
> 1. Not everything is a chord tone.
> 2. Not every chord is functional.
> ...



I love you SW


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (May 29, 2010)

777 said:


> I love you SW


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 29, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> Two points to consider:
> 
> 1. Not everything is a chord tone.
> 2. Not every chord is functional.
> ...



it is strummed in a chord progression. it goes (mystery chord we're talking about), then CM7, FM7, D sus2 (implied D Major). thanks for the help, guys!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (May 29, 2010)

HumanFuseBen said:


> it is strummed in a chord progression. it goes (mystery chord we're talking about), then CM7, FM7, D sus2 (implied D Major). thanks for the help, guys!



I'd have to hear it. In the realm of classification, I'm guessing that it's more of a sound that a functional chord. However, if there is a function, I'd probably say it's some sort of A chord.


----------

